# Flyer Drucken



## -exr- (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kommende Woche einen Flyer für eine Veranstaltung drucken zu lassen.
Im Internet habe ich ein Angebot für 5000Flyer 250g für knappe 80€ bei http://www.printmo.de/flyeralarm gefunden.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Druckerei? Und sind 250g Papierstärke ok?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## ShadowMan (26. Januar 2005)

Hi du!

Ich würde einfach mal in einen Kopierladen gehen und mir ein 250g Blatt in die Hand nehmen  Dann siehst du ja ob es reicht. Meist wird aber weniger verwendet denke ich, denn es sind Flyer! Flyer werden meist eh direkt weg geschmissen und da würde ich möglichst billig und wahrscheinlich ohne Farbe drucken lassen. Aber das kommt natürlich drauf an wofür sie gedacht sind. Für eine Disco ohne Farbe zu drucken wäre denke ich keine so gute Idee, da man mit Disco leuchtende Farben usw. verbindet.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. Januar 2005)

250g kommt mir für einen Flyer etwas viel vor, weil man bereits 160g als Festes Papier ( vergleichbar Bogen Tonpapier/dick ) bezeichnen kann ...

Ich denke mal - ohne Gewähr - 120g max. reichen völlig für einen Flyer.


----------



## chmee (27. Januar 2005)

Postkarten sind etwa 300g/qm. Ich habe bis jetzt etwa 20.000 Flyer drucken lassen, waren
alle im 250-280g/qm-Bereich, war nicht unglücklich 

120g/qm halte ich für vieeel zu wenig.

mfg chmee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Also ich bin da auch eher zweigeteilt. Auf der einen Seite verstehe ich Shadowman, dass es 
unnütz ist, so ein schweres Papier für Flyer zu verwenden, aber andererseits ist das Angebot
schon recht verlockend. Also wenn Deine Zielgruppe schon eher zu der "Nicht-wegwerf-gesellschaft"
gehört, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall zuraten, diese Flyer dort drucken zu lassen


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Januar 2005)

Hey Markus,

jetzt würde es mich doch mal brennend interessieren welche Gruppe zur "Nicht-wegwerf-Gesellschaft" gehört 
Ich denke dafür müsste der Flyer Posterambitionen haben oder an Freunde vergeben werden, aber das dürfte bei 5000 Stück wohl eher weniger der Fall sein, oder hast du so viele Freunde? *g*

Aber wie Markus schon sagte: Abwägen was sinnvoll ist!

Manuel


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Januar 2005)

ShadowMan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jetzt würde es mich doch mal brennend interessieren welche Gruppe zur "Nicht-wegwerf-Gesellschaft" gehört


Ich dachte dabei eher an solche Flyer à la EdCards und diejenigen, die sich in der Diskothek
in den Kärtchenständern befinden - also wenn der Fyler da gut gestaltet ist und was für's
Auge ist, nimmt man den gerne mit, geht zu der Party und hebt sich natürlich auch den
Flyer auf, weil man dort die Frau seines Lebens kennen gelernt hat...  (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## chrisbergr (27. Januar 2005)

Hm, wenn ein Flyer gut aussieht, dann nehme ich mir diesen auch mit, egal ob mich das um was es geht interessiert oder ich gar dort hin gehe. Hab hier ne ganze Schublade voll von hübschen Flyern.

Das Angebot ist in meinen Augen übrigens sehr gut, würde sofort zugreifen, hätte ich gerade Flyer zu drucken 

Aber mal so nebenbei, ist das Thema hier im richtigen Forum?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Januar 2005)

acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber mal so nebenbei, ist das Thema hier im richtigen Forum?


Ja klar, passt doch in die Creative Lounge oder nicht?  ;-] 
Voll übersehen, dass es sich noch im Photoshop-Bereich befindet...


----------



## -exr- (27. Januar 2005)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen ANtworten 
Das nächste mal werd ich die richtige Kathegorie auswählen...

Zu der Druckerei selbst hat niemand Info´s, oder?


----------



## Woogy (29. Januar 2005)

Hi -exr-,

 Du weißt das der Flyer nur DIN A6 ist = 10,5cm x 14,8 cm ! Die üblichen Flyer die wir regelmäßig bekommen ( und auch wegwerfen ) sind i.d.r. DIN A4, also ca. vier mal größer als Deiner werden wird. Das die Standardflyer A4 bei 4 Fabendruck ungefähr preislich verleichbar sind mit den dort angebotenen,  kannst Du eigentlich ( wenn die Größe ok ist ) zuschlagen. Überdenke doch nochmal die Größe, da die meißten Flyer fast ohne Ausnahme in die Tonne gehen, solltest Du zumindestens eine vernüftige Größe wählen, damit die Flyer nicht ungelesen entsorgt werden. 

 Viel Erfolg mit der Veranstalltung

 LG
 Woogy


----------

